# Anyone built a gaming racing steering wheel set up?



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

I have a little present to myself for Christmas which includes a Xbox and thanks to a forum member an official xbox wheel and pedals (the older style force feedback one)

This will pretty much only be used for Forza / F1 racing games.

I would love the bucket seat on base system and this would be easy enough to build....but

There is NO way I could get away with something that size on show.

So I was thinking something like this which can fold up and put away... or make something.

what do you use>?

http://wheelstandpro.com/products


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That stand for £95 looks awesome, bit pricey though. Depends what you're willing to spend. I used the wheel mounted on a table with a chair and it was less than ideal.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

always wanted to build myself one of the bucket seats on a frame..

seen an extremely cool modded one, it was the usual wheel, with a gear stick and pedals.

modding the wheel they built an external *A *button and connected it to a handbrake from a scrap yard, built the frame with the seat so the handbrake and gear stick were in the right place ect.. looked brilliant.


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

people on the gtdrivers forum have built some right cool set ups


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive seen all the bucket seat type set ups and they do look great.

One guy has even built half a car in the house !!!

Like I say my set up wiill have to fold away...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Got a pair of seats from a Z3 BMW placed on some 4x2 to raise the seat a bit, and the xbox steering is attached to an old ironing board. Works a treat. 
Ironing board folds away when not in use and the seats are comfy for other games :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm sure there was a thread on here a year or 2 ago where someone built their own "games station". IIRC, it had everything! Somewhere to sit and race, and also set up for games like CoD.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> Hello
> 
> http://wheelstandpro.com/products


I've got the wheelstand pro and it is very good :thumb:

John


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

here mine










and a little vid of my m8 playing dirt 3


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

THREE SCREENS! im sure ive seen that on before, or one like it


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

that is £$%*ing class!

Just a noob question but how did you get it to split onto the 3 screens?


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I would build that but with a wife and two kids...


Where could I put that. I need a spare room / shed big time


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Video looks epic


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys

Been sim racing for years and starting building the rig 12months ago. I have recently coverted my garage into a dedicated games room so it fits in perfectly and keeps the wife happy as its not in the house!!!!

3 screens on PC is easy just need a ATI graphics card that can run eyefinity. MY card cost £200 so in expensive really. I run Forza 4 on 3 screens too but that is expensive as its 3 xboxs and 3 copies of the game lol lol.

I have some additional items on the rig now and a picture of GOD AKA Aryton Senna above the monitors now!!!! Your more info check out insidesimracing.tv very good site and forum.

I try to do some more videos and post up. If any one is ever in the South Wales Area feel free to call in and have a go!!!!!!

if anyone wants to get started in sim racing give me a shout and help and advise as there is so much stuff out there it will fry your brain!!!


A210 - the wheel stand pro is very good but also check out gamepod.co.uk they do a stand which is better and you can add stuff to it like drinks holder, console holders. Ash, the owner, occassionally has special offers on so you may grab a bargin on there!!
Smudge


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I was doing some research on the internet about racing rigs/set-ups and came accross this:doublesho http://www.unfinishedman.com/playseat-red-bull-racing-video-game-simulator/ I want. Ok so its stupidly expensive, looks like it could be uncomfortable and its not really a simulator but how cool does it look!


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

That is sick:doublesho love it :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Smudge said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Been sim racing for years and starting building the rig 12months ago. I have recently coverted my garage into a dedicated games room so it fits in perfectly and keeps the wife happy as its not in the house!!!!
> 
> ...


3 xbox's! How does that work??:argie:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

If you're looking for something simple/fordable i built something like this: -










Made it slightly different and custom.....I still need to paint it!

Build destructions here
http://buildawheelstand.blogspot.com/


----------

